# [gelöst]googleearth amd64

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wenn ich googleearth starte crasht der xserver. Ich vermute, das mit dem ebuild nicht alle Abhängikeiten aufgelöst werden und vielleicht eine der emul-linux-x86 fehlt.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Jun 23, 2007 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beejay

SchÃ¶n.

Bei mir lÃ¤uft es.

Wenn Du glaubst, dass es an fehlenden AbhÃ¤ngigkeiten liegt (was ich persÃ¶nlich nicht glaube), warum installierst Du diese dann nicht manuell nach?

----------

## UTgamer

Bei meinem Athlon64 beschwert sich googleearth nur über die fehlende Schrift "Bitstream Vera sans", die jedoch installiert ist und ich sogar fast überall als Standard nutze. Also irgendwelche falschen Einstellungen sind da aber schon drinnen.

@flammenflitzer, laufen denn andere OpenGL-Anwendungen sauber bei dir? GoogleEarth verwendet OpenGL.

----------

## flammenflitzer

welche emu-libs habt Ihr installiert?

----------

## UTgamer

Außer einer multi-arch Systeminstallation gar keine Emus.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welche von denen:

emul-linux-x86-baselibs

emul-linux-x86-compat

emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

emul-linux-x86-java

emul-linux-x86-medialibs

emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

emul-linux-x86-sdl

emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

emul-linux-x86-xlibs

Laut ebuild werden nur die verlangt.

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

----------

## UTgamer

Bei mir sind diese installiert:

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

      Latest version available: 10.2

      Latest version installed: 10.2

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat

      Latest version available: 1.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r3

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

      Latest version available: 10.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 10.0-r1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

      Latest version available: 10.0

      Latest version installed: 10.0

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

      Latest version available: 10.1

      Latest version installed: 10.1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

      Latest version available: 10.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 10.0-r1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

      Latest version available: 10.0

      Latest version installed: 10.0

Aber warum suchst du danach? Xorg sollten sie doch nicht abstürzen lassen, aber meinen Fontfehler könnte das erklären.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke, das bei mir etwas davon fehlt. Ich wollte nicht alle installieren, komme aber wohl nicht darum herum. Bei mir sind nur

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs installiert.

Habe den Rest auch installiert. Jetzt funktioniert es. Liegt also wohl am ebuild und nicht aufgelösten Abhängigkeiten.

----------

